# Im always pulling a muscle in my neck



## KingRoLo (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, im quite new to the training scene and try to work out on the machines and do about 15 mins of cardio warmup down the local gym.

 However i seem to keep on pulling a muscle in my neck/shoulder when doing a set on a machine for my upper body. It really is quite irritating when this happens because i feel it pull then there is a sharp pain and i have to stop working out for about 5 days until the pain has gone away. And in some cases i cant even go to work the next day because i am in so much pain.

 Can anyone recommend any exercises i can do to prevent this from happening in the future? i have tried doing neck exercises but i still seem to pull a muscle in my lower neck and shoulder (usually in the middle).

 Regards,

 RoLo


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Jan 19, 2005)

dont do so much weight...
and if you are new you probably dont have good form...work on that with light weights for a while
are you on a computer alot??? cuz if im on my comp for too long i grt a sharp pain in my back of my shoulder (feels like some one is cutting my muscles)
try doing some shrugs maybe that will build up some muscle to get rid of pain

dont know if i helped you any


----------



## Iceman (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm no doctor, but my guess is that you have a pinched nerve in your neck or near your trap.  I have had the same thing off and on for the past two months.  You said you were new to lifting, so I am guessing you may be overdoing it in the gym, as far as lifting too heavy.  What worked for me was to decrese the weight severely, doing alot more reps for my traps and neck and less weight, until the muscle slowly got stronger.  That's just my 2cents


----------



## KingRoLo (Jan 19, 2005)

hi, thankyou.

 yes i am on a computer ALOT. and my form is not good. i am trying to build upper body strength. Is it true that if you build more muscle in this area the less likely this will happen again? trouble is i cant think of any good exercises for this area to help it become stronger and less likely to have an injury.


----------



## Vise (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Neck

as for the pain a little rehab wouldn't hurt:
http://www.stretchnow.com.au/exercises/neck.htm
http://www.thephysiotherapysite.co.uk/exercise/simple_neck_exercise.html


----------



## SlimShady (Jan 19, 2005)

If I were you, I think I'd stop using that machine.  Use free weights if you want to build upper body strength. If something hurts, then quit doing it or lower the weight.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you talking about just before were your trap starts? just wondering because I get that alot i sleep the wrong way ,almost like a kink in your neck,have someone masage that area to see if they can work out the knot


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to get the exact same thing, primarily when doing triceps press downs.  I found out I was the culprit, while doing the exercise I tended to turn my head to check my form in the mirror beside me.  That placed too much stress on the muscles on that side of my neck and *PING*, I'd get that exact same twinge you got.  Also, I'd tend to tense my neck too much while performing the movement.  Exercise the target muscle while trying to relax the rest of your muscles.


----------



## lilguy_bigdream (Jan 20, 2005)

KingRoLo said:
			
		

> hi, thankyou.
> 
> yes i am on a computer ALOT. and my form is not good. i am trying to build upper body strength. Is it true that if you build more muscle in this area the less likely this will happen again? trouble is i cant think of any good exercises for this area to help it become stronger and less likely to have an injury.


 
some things i can think of would be to get off the computer once in a while and stretch out a bit...   do some shrugs to build up your neck...im pretty sure if you start getting the muscle then youll have less pain...whats your workout look like???


----------

